# Using food coloring to paint projects



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Has anyone used food coloring to paint a project or stain? I was thinking of mixing some boiled linseed oil with some food coloring to stain a project. Any thoughts?


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

IIRC most food grade colors are water based - you might mix a small (Tsp or Tbsp sized) batch first. UV stability might also be an issue.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Here is a quick link to many methods of coloring. What you are looking for is in the "Adding Colorants: Common household colorants" part of this article, about four-five sentences into it, where it talks about food coloring.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

I never thought about using Food Coloring to dye woods, and this from someone with a culinary background. I've got a few things to try out now. Very informative article Steve, thanks for the link.


----------



## DanM (Mar 30, 2008)

I've recently used "RIT" fabric dye successfully as wood stain on a couple projects where I wanted "unusual" colors (red, purple & yellow) with the grain also showing. You just mix it with water. Very easy to use, comes in a lot of colors & you can probably mix them for more, and WAY cheaper than the purpose-made colored wood stain powders I've seen at places like Rockler. Although the items I've dyed have not been around too long at this point, I would expect fabric dye to be more durable than food coloring, in terms of light exposure, etc.

Dan


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice link, Steve.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks Steve very helpful


----------

